# EYE TEST to get Driver?s License



## steljo.v (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello ladies & gents please please help me!! ??
I want to pass my Eye test in driving school because the last time I went there I failed the eye test and they have told me to use an eyeglasses/contact lense ?? I really want to pass the eye test in driving school ?
If I will have an eye test in Al jaber optical, do I still need to go for an eye test in driving school??
Please help me ?


----------

